# Wie komme ich an Jersey bzw. die libs dazu?



## AurI (1. Feb 2020)

Ich bearbeite gerade eine Aufgabe für die Schule, soll eine Datenbankanbindung mit REST nachbauen. Im Script dazu heißt es:
"Die Referenzimplementierung für JAX-RS ist das Framework Jersey, das wir für das folgende Anwendungsbeispiel verwenden werden."
Soweit so gut. Ich habe den Link aufgerufen und mir das Verzeichnis jersey-2.30 heruntergeladen. Bisher war es so, dass es nach dem Entpacken irgendwo einen Unterordner lib gab, in dem es wieder eine oder mehrere .jar Bibliotheken gab, die ich dann als externe in Eclipse einbinden konnte.
Aber dieser Jersey Ordner besteht aus hunderten Unter-Unter-Unterordnern. Selbst wenn ich den durchsuche nach .jar Dateien finde ich so gut wie nichts. 
Mach ich da irgendwas falsch? Gibt es das irgendwo anders zum Download in einfacher? 
Ich brauche vor allem 
javax.ws.rs.* und javax.xml.*


----------



## mihe7 (1. Feb 2020)

http://repo1.maven.org/maven2/org/glassfish/jersey/bundles/jaxrs-ri/2.25.1/jaxrs-ri-2.25.1.zip


----------



## AurI (1. Feb 2020)

Allerbesten Dank. Das sieht genau so aus, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe. Wird direkt heute abend ausprobiert.


----------



## mihe7 (1. Feb 2020)

Der Link stammt übrigens von der Seite https://eclipse-ee4j.github.io/jersey/download.html, auf die man gelangt, wenn man auf https://eclipse-ee4j.github.io/jersey/ unter "Download" auf "How to Download" klickt


----------

